# How do you decide to use donor from UK or Abroad



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi

I have been researching into the option of donor eggs.  I have had a response from CARE in Nottingham basically saying I can start with them right away (though I am not looking to do this until after Xmas).  I have also had a response from IVI in Spain.  I can not see much difference in the prices.  I know about the fact that in Spain the donor is anonymous and here they are not.  Aside from this I am not sure why people would go abroad?  Is there any other reason rather than the financial one?

Any help/advice would be appreciated x


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi 

I am considering donor if needed in the future, the finacial and the fact it is anonymous are some reasons. 

I have looked at reprofit (considerably cheaper than here) also serum in greece do an offer for 2 cycles.

I've only ever had tx here in the UK which makes it easier for appointments etc but they manage to cram everything in to the time your there, you'd start off on the drugs before you go.

I notice you had no fertilisation, a fellow FF found a new treatment AOA I think and she has had sucess in getting to blasts  maybe worth looking into. Xx


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi nelsey

Just reading your post with care check that it's not egg sharing, as this will be using eggs from other ladies that have had Ivf but usually had a problem so u r not guaranteed good quality embryos, and believe u me that counts.  Also u want to know rough age range of donor and positive live birth outcome and how many cycles on average it takes?

IVI I have known ladies have used on here and had very good results.  

We have used Clinica medrano Spain it's a very very personal service your not just a number and the journey and the experience I would say is as important as the outcome so u don't go insane.

I am nearly 8 weeks pregnant from my 3rd cycle at the clinic I had 6 embryos all 8 cells perfect quality, had 2 put in and I am pregnant with 1 embryo saw heartbeat twice now, we are so so lucky can't tell u how privalaged we feel.  We intend to tell the baby if we get lucky enough but with it being anonymous we don't have the worry that at 18 the child may look for donor.

This is such a personal choice and go with what u and partner feel is right.  I have got to say it takes such strength to get through this journey I take my hat off to all the ladies that take this path.

Good luck whatever u decide but shop around email phone clinics meet them that way u go with gut feeling Xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I went to spain purely because the waiting list was much quicker, I went to IVI and got 16 eggs but nothing to transfer in the end! Cost wise Spain was a little more expensive than CRM egg share in UK.
Good Luck


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi Tamsutbadger

Thanks for all the info I appreciate it.  I don't think this is going to be an easy choice so I will def do lots of research.  I will definitely ask CARE about this as I do not want to do egg share I want to have the best chance of it working.  I think the clincs in Spain are all full cycles (not egg share sorry I don't know proper name for this).  I can only afford to do the donor egg once so I need to give it my best shot.  It is just all a bit overwhelming at the moment. My DH is so laid back and doesn't really get involved (not in a bad way he just basically goes along with whatever I decide) so I feel like I am in this on my own so it is great to get any help/advice. 

x


----------



## Tamsutbadger (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi neisey


Yes check the egg sharing thing out and give some thought to the anonomyous matter as you need to think that through.  We spent a long time 6-9 months searching for a clinic and taking in the news that I would never have my own child as such.  Once I had dealt with that we embarked on the journey.  Being really honest they always said it may not work on 1st attempt u have to hope that if u have enough money that 1st cycle u r able to use frozen cycle on 2 or 3 attempt.  I would say set yr mind up for it may take more than one go, 3rd time lucky for us but that was just us and if u run into immune issues it's more time and expense.  


I would encourage that u go to a clinic that treats u as a person not just a number, but ring them up and email like I said.  Your husband will warm up to it my hubbie was a bit whatever u want want at first but after 1st go he did more research than me, and we became friends with the clinic sothat really involved him.  It's hard on the woman as it all happens to us and we make all the calls etc, take it easy be patient and research it all take time.


Take care    Tammy


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just a comment..egg share are not poor quality eggs, a number of women do egg share due to male factor problems and nothing to do with their own eggs. Definitely worth discussing with the clinic you are looking at.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

if you are going to Spain do check out that they wil not use frozen eggs IVI Valencia do unless you specify and also confirm that the whole crop of eggs witll be yours.

Like PiePig says egg share aren't nec poorer quality and in the UK they tell you why they are egg sharing but you do get half as many as if you were not sharing
L x


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

Uk -
mainly egg share usually about 4 - 6 egg
donors often in 30s and need high amh so often pcos  
child can get info about donor at 18
less travel etc and more legal protecton if probs with clinic
will transfer max 2 embryos
Donor has right to withdraw consent at any point up to et and can refuse to allow embryos to be frozen

abroad - 
can do egg share or get all eggs and often guaranteed min eg 8-10 eggs
donor usually younger often students early 20s so better success rates but ethical considerations
will transfer 3 embryos so even higher success but risks multiples higher
annonymous - child no rights for info tho info you get varies
stress of going abroad tho also benefit - turn it into a hols

I went for tx abroad. 

also look at suitcase's de questions on single womens thread i think ( on phone so cant check sorry). Lots of info on different clinics abroad


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

Mierran, thanks so much for taking the time to get back to me.  It has really helped me.  I was already being drawn to going abroad for some reason but I now understand why people do this.  I am going to wait until after Xmas but it is nice to know that there is no waiting lists over there and means I can relax a bit.


----------



## LittleFriend (May 28, 2010)

I went for treatment in the UK rather than the UK. These are our thought processes and the reason why we went for treatment in the UK rather than overseas.

Treatment through egg share does not necessarily mean poor quality eggs. Many women are having treatment for tubal issues or male factor problems and have no issue with quality. All donors in the UK are under 35, which is just before egg quality declines. We also thought that egg donation comes with risk (all be it very low), and we did not want people donating to us and not getting a benefit of treatment. We were concerned that by going abroad that young people can be motivated by money into donating and can damage their own fertility before having an opportunity to have their own family. Due to anonymity laws abroad we would never be able to identify where the donors come from and the reasons for donating and that concerned us. Some clinics are reluctant to reveal where their donors come from, but from what we found, a lot were from eastern european countries, which concerned me as these can be very poor places.

We were aware that we would only get a maximum of 2 embryos transferred, and infact went for SET and are delighted that we did. Every set of twins that has been born on my cycle board has had time in NICU or SCBU at least. Having multiple births is risky and we wanted a healthy child. The One at at Time campaign in the UK is there for a reason.


----------



## neisey (Sep 14, 2012)

THanks for this Littlefriend.

I think myself and my DH have a lot of chatting to do and decisions to make.  I am going to have a long hard think and a nice Xmas before I decide.

I appreciate you getting back to me.


----------



## mierran (Apr 24, 2009)

You're welcome. Enjoy a few months off and good luck making a decision. 
X x


----------



## VEC (May 29, 2007)

Hi, in case you haven't found Suity's fab FAQs (as mentioned by mierran), here's the link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=256679.0

Best of luck

Martha


----------

